# Express entry- Canada



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
This is Pawan Sharma from India. I have applied through Express Entry Canada.
However i am little confused related to selection of job category in job bank.

i am Mechanical engineer and MBA and have total experience of 6 yrs. i am presently working in Hyundai Motor India.
My roles and responsibility include after sales service to customers, training and development and brand promotion .

Can someone support me what category of profile should i select?
Shall i select Engineering Manager NOC ( 0211) or Manufacturing Manager ( 0911) or marketing ( brand promotion and advertisement )

is there any other category that is suitable as per my experience ?

Kindly support!!


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

You have mentioned only your present work experience.How can wE HELP YOU?


----------



## Nisharma (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi,
I am Nishu Sharma and want to relocate to Canada through Express Entry. I am an SCM Professional or a Component Engineer having experience of almost 10 years. I would like to know the points required in IELTS for the Express Entry and what are all rest of the processed that I need to give a quick start.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Nisharma said:


> Hi,
> I am Nishu Sharma and want to relocate to Canada through Express Entry. I am an SCM Professional or a Component Engineer having experience of almost 10 years. I would like to know the points required in IELTS for the Express Entry and what are all rest of the processed that I need to give a quick start.


Have you consulted the CIC website? They have all of the information that you need in regards to how Express Entry points are broken down and what you need to do to apply.


----------

